# Tang diseases!



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

I have a 75 gallon tang and had 2 o. clowns and a yellow tang as my starter fish. They have been living just them for around 3 months. Unexpectedly yesterday I saw that my tang had very small black dots scattered on its side. This morning I woke up and he had a large brown area on its stomach, and died a couple hours later. I checked the water and everything is perfect. Any ideas what happened?


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Believe it or not, Yellow Tangs are alot tougher to keep than most would think. Black spots would indicate Black Marine Ich to me. And you also must feed them vitamin c, as they require a bit to thrive.
What were you feeding him? What are your water parameters, if you don't mind me asking.


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

I was feeding Nori(which he didn't seem to eat), frozen Mysis shrimp, frozen bloodworms, and pellets. All my parameters were perfect.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Mysis and Nori are good choices, I would not feed Marine fish Bloodworm nor pellets. I have yet to be able to keep a Yellow Tang, as you can see, I have quite a few, even the tough Hippo Tang. The Yellow needs more than the average Tang to thive. And getting Black Ich on top of not eating, probably did him in.


----------



## alexarose (Mar 24, 2012)

Is a sailfin easier because Im thinking of getting one of those soon?:animated_fish_swimm


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

Sailfin are pretty hardy, yes.


----------

